# How to wind an automatic Longines Watch?



## blissful828

I know this sounds very silly, but I'm a complete novice regarding automatic watches.

i recently purchased a Longines Evidenza and ... I have a very stupid question, how to wind it manually?

I usually hear a swirling sound inside the watch when I move my wrist around - that is winding it?

And I have heard I can wind it manually, how does that work? Do I turn the knob at 3 o'clock clockwise or anti-clockwise? And do I need to pull out the knob?

Thanks !!


----------



## baytwenty3

An automatic watch has a rotor (like a pendulum) which moves as you move the watch. It winds the mechanism which is stored as energy and released at controlled rates to move the hands. 

Some automatic watches can also be manually wound, usually by turning the crown clockwise without pulling it out.


----------



## samanator

baytwenty3 said:


> An automatic watch has a rotor (like a pendulum) which moves as you move the watch. It winds the mechanism which is stored as energy and released at controlled rates to move the hands.
> 
> Some automatic watches can also be manually wound, usually by turning the crown clockwise without pulling it out.


Just a note since your here now you will probably catch the watch bug. Your second watch may have a screw down crown for increased water resistance. A screw down crown must be threaded out to the first position for winding and then screwed back in to restore water resistance.


----------



## baytwenty3

Watch Movements: "How a Watch Works" 1949 Hamilton Watch Co 20min - YouTube

Check out this video to understand what is happening inside when you wind the watch by wearing it or by manual winding.


----------

